# [Suche] Freeride/Dh-Spots in 77815 Bühl und Umgebung



## iMmune (20. März 2011)

Hi Community,

habe mir vor kurzem einen großen traum erfüllt und bin nun endlich glücklicher Besitzer eines "gscheiten" freeriders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  leider habe ich nicht so die ahnung wo es in meiner nähe schöne Spots  zum fahren gibt. dachte an Singletrail bzw gerne auch angelegte strecken  mit ein paar schönen kickern oder auch drops. Wäre nice wenn mir jmd  weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Bonsai24 (24. März 2011)

Nicht wirklich downhill aber ganz okay:
Hohritt Richtung Lauf --> Felsenpfad, anschließend den Energiepfad weiter bis zum Kraftwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoNFloZius (26. März 2011)

der ist zwar ganz nett, aber für biker explizit gesperrt.


----------



## Bonsai24 (26. März 2011)

KoNFloZius schrieb:


> der ist zwar ganz nett, aber für biker explizit gesperrt.



Deshalb Wochenende und Feiertage meiden!


----------



## DEFENDER2003 (2. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre am Feierabend nach Gelegenheit am Klotzberg / Bühlerstein / Sonneck ein bisschen die Trails ab.(1-1/2h)  Ist sozusagen mein "Hausberg"


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin am Samstag ein paar nette Trails am Schartenberg gefahren...


----------



## bike010 (9. Mai 2011)

Bonsai24 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich downhill aber ganz okay:
> Hohritt Richtung Lauf --> Felsenpfad, anschließend den Energiepfad weiter bis zum Kraftwerk.



Gut wäre es auch wenn die Leute die dort runter fahren das mit den Bremsspuren lassen z.B. am Parkplatz oben.

Auch unten am Bach entlange sollte man etwas vorausschauend biken und das Gas raus nehmen. 

Ich fahre den Trail auch jedoch muss man nicht wie die gestörten da runter fahren und für aufsehen sorgen! Sonst fährt da bald keiner mehr runter.


----------



## Bonsai24 (14. Mai 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Trail auch jedoch muss man nicht wie die gestörten da runter fahren und für aufsehen sorgen! Sonst fährt da bald keiner mehr runter.



Recht haste, Geschwindigkeit der Sichtweite angepasst. So Handhabe ich das!


----------



## bike010 (15. Mai 2011)

Glaub ich Dir wollte auch niemand direkt ansprechen.

Bin letzten Donnerstag dort runter und habe gesehen das überall am Bach unten Stöcke auf den Weg gelegt worden sind. 

Wenn die Wanderer wüssten das es dann viel mehr Spass macht... 

Hoffe nur das nicht irgendwann jemand von denen auf die Idee kommt irgendwelche Drähte zu spannen. 

@Bonsai wir können ja mal ne Rudne drehen komme aus Ottersweier.


----------



## Bonsai24 (15. Mai 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> @Bonsai wir können ja mal ne Rudne drehen komme aus Ottersweier.




Gerne. Meld mich mal per pn bei dir.  dann können wir mal ne gemütliche Runde drehen.


----------



## bombardino5 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wollt mich auch mal kurz hierzu melden.

Ich fahr den Trail auch relativ oft. Wenn mann, wie oben schon erwähnt, etwas vorausschauend fährt und die Wanderer nett grüßt, gab es bisher noch nie einen, der gemotzt hat.
Ist für die Wanderer halt schon heftig, wenn da welche in ihrer "Rüstung" mit ner Google im Gesicht runterkacheln ohne rücksicht auf verluste.
Einfach ein bisschen Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen, die "Hauptverkehrszeiten" wie Wochenende und Abends zwischen 17.30 Uhr und 19.30 Uhr meiden, dann kann man auf der Strecke richtig Spass haben.

Gruß

Chris

@bike010. Hallo Sebastian, ich würde auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai24 (17. Mai 2011)

bombardino5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @bike010. Hallo Sebastian, ich würde auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen. Gruß Chris



ja ja, Forumsbiketour


----------



## juh (3. Juni 2011)

hi,
hat jemand von euch dieses wochenende zeit und lust, mich auf trails mitzunehmen? shuttlemöglichkeiten oder kondition zum bergauftreten sind vorhanden. würd mich freuen, wenn das kurzfristig klappt. es kann ja nicht sein, dass hier in bühl alles in breiten forstwegen endet...
grüße, jörg


----------



## schokoei72 (23. September 2011)

welcher schwachkopf hat denn ein paar fahrradverbotsschilder am laufbachpfad abgerissen???komm aus lauf und fahr den trail gern(unter der woche eigentlich kein problem),aber wenn so idioten so weitermachen wird jede konversation mit den laufer wanderfreunden(auch idioten) aber sowas von nutzlos,dann wirst irgendwann vom bike geprügelt!!!


----------



## bike010 (24. September 2011)

Moin,

ich wars nicht  
Sind das nicht Schilder gewesen die diesen Weg als Radweg ausgeschildert haben? "Achtung Radfahrer" 

Bin den Weg letzte Woche gefahren. Was mir auf den Sack geht ist die Stöckchenlegerei. Eigentlich ist es ja fast spaßig darüber zu springen aber hab durch den tiefen Stand der Sonne kurz einen nichts gesehen und mir ist so ein Teil gegen das Schaltwerk geknallt. Totalschaden!

Naja fahre den Weg auch nur noch unter der Woche.

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Bonsai24 (24. September 2011)

Also ich bin auch raus, ich war's nicht.
Schokoei, du sprichst eine Konversation mit den Wanderfreunden an?
ist da was im Gange?


----------



## schokoei72 (24. September 2011)

naja,konversation ist zu viel gesagt,als laufer trifft man hin und wieder ein paar von den sturköpfen,aber nach so aktionen wirst nur noch komischer angemacht.aber da geht eh nix,die sind so verbohrt.
wird wohl dabei bleiben das wir unter der woche abends runterfahren und immer schön freundlich grüssen in der hoffnung das wir keinen stock sonst wo hin bekommen und am we fliegt die full face fraktion runter und schert sich einen dreck!
gruss nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombardino5 (24. September 2011)

Hi Nik,

ich würd sagen, dass wir uns jetzt dann doch mal alle ein paar Aufnäher von den Wanderfreunden kaufen und die uns dann schön auf die Trikots bügeln.
Vielleicht können wir den Verein so unterwandern.
Bei dem verbohrten Bürgermeister wirds aber wohl keine Möglichkeit für ne Konversation geben. Vor allem nachdem er uns am Donnerstag abend gesehen hat wie wir am Kraftwerk wieder auf die Strasse gefahren sind.

Wie schauts am Montag so gegen fünf mit ner Runde aus? Ramon würde auch mitkommen. Stromberg am Samstag geht klar. Die Bochumer Jungs kommen auch.
Dann fühlt sich dein "Plasterad" nicht ganz so einsam.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## schokoei72 (25. September 2011)

geht klar,bin dabei!!


----------



## inglorioURS (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi Hi 
komm selber aus bühl und hab auch einige probleme hier halbwegs gute trails und abfahrten zu finden. die meisten sind so kurz das du nicht mal merkst das du überhaupt gerade wo runter gebrettert bist!

gibt zwar den ein oder anderen schönen trail am iberst und schartenberg aber die sind mehr oder weniger ohne action!
was für speedfreaks erwähnenswert wäre ist von der schartenberghütte runter zum grünen wasen über den pervers steilen waldweg richtung neuweirer kirche wer die augen offen hält endeckt noch den kicker im wald und dann das letzte stück oberhalb des neuweirer stollens runter in die zivilisation!

fahre seit kurzem rund um den bienenbuckel in achern und muss sagen da macht es richtig viel spass viele wurzeltrials und teilweise schön ausgebaute kicker.


----------



## bike010 (5. Oktober 2011)

Servus inglorioURS,

komme selber aus Ottersweier. Sind immer mit ein paar Leuten unter der Woche und am Wochenende im Schwarzwald/Pfalz oder Vogesen unterwegs.

Falls Du mal Lust auf ne Tour hast sag bescheid.

Gruss
Sebasitan


----------



## inglorioURS (6. Oktober 2011)

hab da mal ne frage bezüglich laufbachpfad 
wollten mitte nächster woche in den morgenstunden mal da runter fahren  ist das einigermaßen sicher oder müssen wir da angst haben von  wildgewordenen wutschäumenden wanderfreunden mit wanderstöcken ordentlich vertrimmt zu werden?
wollen ja schließlich niemandem auf den schlips treten!


----------



## bike010 (6. Oktober 2011)

Unter der Woche ist das kein Problem. Bin noch nie vom Rad geschlagen worden.

Fahr halt vorrauschauend und hinterlass keine Bremsspuren.

Axo und mach dich auf ein paar Stöcke aufem Trail gefasst 

Da kannst aber dann wenigstens Bunny HOpp üben


----------



## inglorioURS (6. Oktober 2011)

bike010 schrieb:


> Unter der Woche ist das kein Problem. Bin noch nie vom Rad geschlagen worden.
> 
> Fahr halt vorrauschauend und hinterlass keine Bremsspuren.
> 
> ...



stöcke oder stämme?


----------



## schokoei72 (7. Oktober 2011)

war letzten donnerstag mit chris erst felsenweg und dann laufbachpfad,mussten 12!!! mal anhalten,weil äste und stämme im weg lagen,und keine chance zum drüberspringen!!!
hätt kotzen können.


----------



## inglorioURS (7. Oktober 2011)

und was lernen wir daraus 
statt werkzeug lieber ne mini stihl im gepäck


----------



## schokoei72 (9. Oktober 2011)

und ne panzerfaust für die wanderaffen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inglorioURS (9. Oktober 2011)

hehe ne bazooka mit "l... mich am bobbes" raketen


----------



## schokoei72 (9. Oktober 2011)

jetzt hast aber viel gelöscht....


----------



## inglorioURS (10. Oktober 2011)

hehe hat es doch jemand gelesen dachte ist vielleicht doch etwas zu radikal


----------



## schokoei72 (10. Oktober 2011)

naja,war schon krass,aber ehrlich!
aber wir rocken trotzdem weiterhin den felsenweg und laufbachpfad runter,solln die penner doch ganze bäume in den weg legen,irgendwann sind die ganzen wanderfreunde eh weggefault...


----------



## inglorioURS (10. Oktober 2011)

so siehts aus im schneckehaus!

wo wir grad beim thema sind wollen mittwoch in der früh mal da runter
was macht den mehr spass felsenpfad oder laufbachpfad


----------



## schokoei72 (10. Oktober 2011)

hmm,kannst halten wie der aufm dach,flowiger find ich sicher den laufbachpfad,der felsenweg ist sicher abwechlungsreicher und länger,hab da aber immer meine probleme an der langen treppe,kleiner schisser halt,und mein armes plastikrad....
ist aber beides zusammen hier weit und breit der beste weg runter,oder kennt jemand ähnliches?


----------



## inglorioURS (10. Oktober 2011)

ich dank dir!
werd ne münze schmeißen!


----------



## schokoei72 (11. Oktober 2011)

wie münze schmeissen?
bis zur horitt kurbeln und dann ab dafür,besser noch an der horitt links von der kapelle den weg hoch und nach ca 500 m fängt der trail links im wald an.aber achtung!!!!da steht meines wissens noch kein fahrrad verbots schild,deshalb leicht zu übersehen...


----------



## Shaitan (11. Oktober 2011)

Grüß Gott,
bin ebenfalls aus Lauf, wo kann ich denn den Sagenumwobenen Felsenpfad finden? Hiermit ist nicht der Weg welchen man in gerader Verlängerung der Horit Richtung Sasbachwalden/Lauf (ca. Mittig) findet?
Gruß
Me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inglorioURS (15. Oktober 2011)

schaut euch das mal an
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/bad...temberg/-7552180888430025116/tourenkarte.html

reinzommen und region wählen 
und den suchfilter auf wanderungen einstellen 
man erkennt zum teil recht gut was trail und was wege sind
stellt die karte auf outdoor hybrid und zoomt ganz rein
(man  beachte die ganzen rot gestrichelten linien)


----------



## batman11 (12. April 2012)

Ich würd die Pfade ja gerne laufen, bin aber Fusskrank und brauch deshalb mein MTB um runterzukommen. Pech oder Glück?


----------



## Dampfhammer96 (12. April 2012)

Ist ja interessant dachte gar nicht, dass es Freeride im Raum Bühl gibt.
Naja zum Thema: Kenne einige Trails bei der Burg Windeck:
Wenn man an der Windeck ist die große Forststraße weiter gerade aus und bei der Kreuzung rechts. Insgesamt immer rechts halten. Irgendwann (je nach Fahrstil) nach ca. 10-15min findet Ihr rechts einen kleinen richtig schönen Single-Trail wo mann richtig heizen kann.
Also viel Spaß 
Können ja mal alle zusammen fahren  
Grüße vom Dampfhammer


----------

